# Things You Learn In Marriage



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

During the banquet celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary, Tom was
asked to give his friends a brief account of the benefits of a marriage of
such long duration.

"Tell us Tom, just what is it you have learned from all those wonderful years
with your wife?"

Tom responds, "Well, I've learned that marriage is the best teacher of all. It
teaches you loyalty, forbearance, meekness, self-restraint, forgiveness, and
many other qualities you wouldn't have needed if you'd stayed single in the
first place."


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

And given a man's preference for using fewer words rather than more, it also teaches you the importance of that powerful, realationship building, easy to pronunce, two-word phrase: "Yes, dear."


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

In a marriage there are three rings: an engagement ring, a wedding ring and suffering.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Marriage is a terrible burden. The only thing worse that I can think of would be to be single again.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I see marriage like investing in the stock market. There will be inevitable ups and downs. There are heavy penalties for early withdrawls. And the winners are those who stick around for the long term.

John


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> I see marriage like investing in the stock market. There will be inevitable ups and downs. There are heavy penalties for early withdrawls. And the winners are those who stick around for the long term.
> 
> John


I like that. :lol:


----------



## alorarosalyn (Mar 31, 2006)

Bogy said:


> I like that. :lol:


I like it too! I will have to show my husband that.:hurah: :hurah:


----------

